# Vermeer 554XL Troubleshooting



## T-coon (May 15, 2012)

Hello All. I have been a long time lurker and have gotten a lot of good help from this forum. I have been having a problem with my baler and need some expert advise. We aquired a Vermeer 554XL baler last year and it appears to have a chain issue. As long as the gate is closed and without a bale the main chain that drives the belts stays in place. As soon as you open the gate to eject a bale the chain on one of the sprockets that drives the belts appears to start to ride out of the sprocket. I thought that it was a chain issue so I relaced the chain and the upper two sprockets. I have also checked the sprocket alignment and checked for a bent drive roller. All of the sprockets are parallel and the sprockets do not appear to wobble. As a side note, All of the bearings on this side of the baler have been replaced last season. Could this be a belt tension/length issue? I have tried asking the dealer for advise, but they had no suggestions except checking for proper sprocket alignment.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I would have a extra set of eyes to watch what is happening when you eject a bale. The other thing I would do is call Vermeer And have them connect you with a specialist. I was having a problem with one of my Vermeer balers and the dealer wasn't much help. A Vermeer rep showed up and went through the baler. It has run perfect ever since. Besides that I learnede a bunch that day! Mel


----------



## T-coon (May 15, 2012)

Mel,

Thanks. I have sent them a note online trying to contact them. If they do not respond in a few days, I will try to locate a number to call them at the factory.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## T-coon (May 15, 2012)

I spoke to Vermeer today on this issue. They suggested that I check for buildup on the drive rollers. They also suggested that I remove the belts and check for bad bearings or bent drive rollers.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds like good advice. I know buildup on the rollers can cause belt problems on the XLs'. I would look the chain over that is jumping for extra wear anywhere. It may give you some idea of what is happening. Mel


----------



## T-coon (May 15, 2012)

I ended up removing the belts and the problem became more obvious. The upper drive roller has a weld broken at the shaft.  There was over 1/4" of play in it on the chain side. A new drive roller is over $600 at the local dealer. Is there anywhere online that sells Vermeer Baler parts for less? I may also consider finding oue out of a salvage baler.

Thanks!


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

If you have a good machine shop I would see if they could remanufacture it for you. I can't answer your question on generic parts. I don't know if a place like Abilene Machine could help. Tractorhouse.com has a section where you can search for used parts but I have never tried it. Mel


----------



## T-coon (May 15, 2012)

I am going to try to send it to a machine shop tomorrow to get a quote. Sometime in its life it had a bearing seize on it and left scar on the shaft. It may not be worth fixing it. I am not really looking for an aftermarket roller. I am just not looking forward to paying full price at the Vermeer dealer.


----------



## T-coon (May 15, 2012)

I found a Vermeer Dealer in Alabama that has it in stock for Vermeer List Price with free shipping. It will be here Monday. I will follow up after it is put back together.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Wish you the best with it!


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

T-**** said:


> I am going to try to send it to a machine shop tomorrow to get a quote. Sometime in its life it had a bearing seize on it and left scar on the shaft. It may not be worth fixing it. I am not really looking for an aftermarket roller. I am just not looking forward to paying full price at the Vermeer dealer.


 I have had those rollers fixed for $100-200 at a local machine shop. Sorry I was busy with customers and missed your post.


----------

